# AC making hissing noise



## abhylash831 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi friends,

Some back ground on my car - It's a 2012 Cruze 2LT with 140,000 miles. 
Now the issue - When I turn the AC on I hear a hissing noise from the dashboard. Am not actually sure if the AC blows cold air since it's already pretty cold outside since last couple of day (I live in Florida). When I turn off the AC and just keep the fan on then I don't hear the hissing noise. Any idea what's wrong with the AC?

Thank you.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Does the sound stay constant or is it when you initially turn it on? There will be an initial hiss as the pressure builds in the lines from the first time the compressor starts up, at least in my experience.


----------



## abhylash831 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. I just went down and checked again. Now I don't hear the hissing noise but the AC doesn't throw cold air. I don't even think pushing the AC button engages the compressor anymore because usually when you push the AC button you see a drop in the RPM for half a second and now I don't see that happening.



_MerF_ said:


> Does the sound stay constant or is it when you initially turn it on? There will be an initial hiss as the pressure builds in the lines from the first time the compressor starts up, at least in my experience.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

abhylash83 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I just went down and checked again. Now I don't hear the hissing noise but the AC doesn't throw cold air. I don't even think pushing the AC button engages the compressor anymore because usually when you push the AC button you see a drop in the RPM for half a second and now I don't see that happening.


What's the outside temperature? A/C compressor won't engage below 37* or so.

But yes, initial hissing is normal, after which it should subside and put out cool air after 30 seconds or so.


----------



## abhylash831 (Sep 13, 2013)

Outside temperature is in the 70's - Florida weather 


jblackburn said:


> What's the outside temperature? A/C compressor won't engage below 37* or so.
> 
> But yes, initial hissing is normal, after which it should subside and put out cool air after 30 seconds or so.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

abhylash83 said:


> Outside temperature is in the 70's - Florida weather


Lucky.

It may have taken a rock to the condensor or something. Next step would be to check refrigerant pressures.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

abhylash83 said:


> Outside temperature is in the 70's - Florida weather


Where in Florida are you?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Lucky.
> 
> It may have taken a rock to the condenser or something. Next step would be to check refrigerant pressures.


2012, it sounds like it's before condenser shield build range.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> 2012, it sounds like it's before condenser shield build range.


Could be. Mine was one of the earlier models (10/11) and had one though.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Could be. Mine was one of the earlier models (10/11) and had one though.


Seems like I don't have an actual date attached to the #PI for that.

#PI0461 Condenser Replacement and Part # 95927464 Sheild Added


----------

